# [V] XFX Radeon HD 5870



## ThornWithin (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe die Karte erst vor kurzem ( *24.03.2010*)  bei alternate.de gekauft.
Es verbleiben also fast volle zwei Jahre Garantie.

Die Karte funktioniert einwandfrei und wurde nie übertaktet!

Die Karte wird im Originalkarton samt Zubehör geliefert.
Ihr bekommt sie so wie ich sie von alternate.de bekommen habe.

Ich muss die Karte aus Geldmangel verkaufen da 
mich mein Haupthobby (Musikproduktion) so langsam in den Ruin treibt  

DIe Karte kostet momentan bei alternate.de 409€.

Ich gebe meine für *349€  inklusive Versichertem Versand* per DHL ab.

mfg
ThornWithin


----------



## ThornWithin (30. April 2010)

*339€  inklusive Versichertem Versand*!!!


----------



## ThornWithin (7. Mai 2010)

Der Käufer erhält von mir zusätzlich ein kleines Spielepaket bestehend aus:

- Armed Assault
- Assassins Creed
- Boiling Point
- Borderlands
- Far Cry 2
- Frontlines Fuel Of War
- Pro Evolution Soccer 6
- S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow Of Chernobyl


----------



## sagichnet (10. Mai 2010)

Schade das ich gerade keine neue Grafikkarte benötige, ist ein TOP Angebot.*Versuche es doch mal in einem anderen Forum, wenn hier keiner *bei so einem Schnäppchen zuschlägt.


----------



## ThornWithin (4. August 2010)

weis echt net wo ich die karte sonst noch reinstellen könnte ausser ebay 

mfg
ThornWithin


----------



## Waaargh (24. August 2010)

hi !

melde interesse an der karte (falls überhaupt noch da ^^)

welches layout wärs denn ? 
wie würde der preis (ohne spiele wenn möglich) heute aussehen (seit april ist doch ordentlich wasser die donau runter ) ?


----------



## Waaargh (29. August 2010)

hast post ^^


----------



## Ronin7 (27. September 2010)

also ich würde lieber das musikthema an den nagel hängel


----------

